# My first ALFA problem...



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

I've had my new guns since I think September. three of them. 209 blued finish.

Had my first issue today.

Excuse my lack of terminology...

But there's a little sharp pointed piece that sticks out a little ways down from the firing pin when you press the trigger. It's not the hammer, I believe has something to do with advancing the chamber...

Anyway, that piece is stuck out and the trigger and hammer are basically jammed (each can only move 1/2 way). And the chamber can't get back in place. 

I sprayed some break free on it and wiggled it all around and got it back in, but noticed the chamber no longer sits properly. It's off to one side, not lined up with the main body of the gun.

I haven't had a chance yet to take a really good look at it except to fuss with it a little. Can't figure out what would be causing the chamber to not sit in their properly...

Luckily, one of my new employees is a former military k9 handler and police officer...  So maybe he can figure it out.

Just curious if anyone's had the same problem.

I do notice that they accumulate a LOT more residue then my old NEF's...

-K


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

It just goes to prove Kristie that you don't always get what you pay for. I've have one that pretty much did the same thing, it has been placed carefully in the junk bin to never see the light of day again.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

You do know what "NEF" stands for don't you? 

NEVER EVER FAILS


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Do you know what "ALFA" stands for?

AIN"T LOOKING FOR ANOTHER


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Monty Willis said:


> You do know what "NEF" stands for don't you?
> 
> NEVER EVER FAILS


I know... I had a single NEF that shot 22's that I NEVER had a problem with. 

I had two of Jerry Day's 6 shooters -- made by the same company -- that I had several problems with and sold them broken (see my previous classified LOL)...

I would love to have three NEF 209s.... But I couldn't wait for the perfect gun and went ahead and tried the three ALFA's. Overall, they're fine. I'm hoping we can get rid of the problem. But I know nothing is an NEF....

-K


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I know... I had a single NEF that shot 22's that I NEVER had a problem with.
> 
> -K


And that 22 NEF is happily living here along with a NEF 209 pistol.  

Hope you get the problem worked out.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Andy Carlson said:


> Kristie Wilder said:
> 
> 
> > I know... I had a single NEF that shot 22's that I NEVER had a problem with.
> ...


LOL I KNOW!! I just couldn't stand having to worry about getting a variety of ammo -- home depot for this ammo supply for that... dogs afield for poppers... too much of a pain! 

Glad you're enjoying it!

I really should have saved it since it's one of our first guns... 

Maybe I'll buy it back some day. haha


-K


----------

